# So what case/sleeve did everyone pre-order with their Fire?



## Okkoto86

Surprised this hasn't been a thread yet, or if it has, I couldn't find it 

There aren't that many to chose from, so curious what everyone got? I've used tablets naked, and they aren't any fun, a case is necessary. I went with this one: http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-MicroShell-Folio-Cover-Marware/dp/B005PB2RZA/ref=kin3w_ddp_pop3_popT/?tag=kbpst-20

Almost looks like a smart cover combined with a back shell, which looks just about perfect


----------



## maries

I have a m-edge cover that is one that they list that will work with the Fire so I am set initially.    I don't think it is a cover I would want to stick with but I will see.  IF not, I have time to see what cover options are available.  So far the Verso Antique Red one looks like a good option although it isn't real leather but I'm sure there will be many more to choose from so I don't want to rush into that decision.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've ordered this one:



As I mentioned in the other thread, it's a nice company, I have another one of their sleeves for my iPad. No affiliation. 

Betsy


----------



## ellesu

Nice! I was looking at the Marware covers just this morning. I'd actually picked out one but ended up changing my mind and ordered this one:

(Fingers crossed my first attempt at posting a link works....) Only problem with the rooCase might be that it won't fold into a stand like the Marware. Umm....I may change my mind....

_--I've changed your link to an image link. BTW, the easiest way to add a link is to use the BSIN (B005QBK6B6 in this case) and put it into the link-maker (top menu group of every page).  Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you do a search for Roocase multi-angle and look at some of their other cases, they do set up into a stand.  So I expect this one will, too.  I'm less concerned; I've used a stand for my Kindle and my iPad, and I will for my Fire, too.

Betsy


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Please know our pre order pages will be up very soon as well. We have also determined our large sleeve fits the Fire. 

We just released photos of the kindle 4 sleeve on our FB page and those will be for sale within a few days 

www.oberondesign.com


----------



## ellesu

Thank you, Betsy! It's a good day when I learn two things at once (how to make a link and that the case _will_ work)!


----------



## teri

Okkoto86 said:


> Surprised this hasn't been a thread yet, or if it has, I couldn't find it
> 
> There aren't that many to chose from, so curious what everyone got? I've used tablets naked, and they aren't any fun, a case is necessary. I went with this one: http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-MicroShell-Folio-Cover-Marware/dp/B005PB2RZA/ref=kin3w_ddp_pop3_popT
> 
> Almost looks like a smart cover combined with a back shell, which looks just about perfect


I was waiting until there were more available but I already had my eye on this one. I have it on my wish list for when the time comes.


----------



## dihao

sleeve case，I have ordered for fire
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150672895049&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## krm0789

I can't decide! Part of me wants just a sleeve, since I'll use my CoylCushion @ home. But part of me thinks I'll want to be able to prop it up when traveling, & if that's the case, I can't decide between the Folio Cover & the Leather Cover that Amazon recommends. Hmm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ellesu said:


> Thank you, Betsy! It's a good day when I learn two things at once (how to make a link and that the case _will_ work)!


Ellesu--

The image on the Roo Case now shows how it will work as a stand:



And on the Amazon page, more pics. Yesterday, they only had two photos up.

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ellesu--
> 
> The image on the Roo Case now shows how it will work as a stand:
> 
> [And on the Amazon page, more pics. Yesterday, they only had two photos up.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I don't think this is the same case she purchased as her's had a tab/snap closure, and this one does not.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is the Gardenour Leather case I purchased for my Kindle Fire. It fits the Kindle 3g beautifully with enough room so I know it will fit the Fire perfectly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tabatha said:


> Betsy, I don't think this is the same case she purchased as her's had a tab/snap closure, and this one does not.


Hmmm...it's the same ASIN...I think. Checking again.
EDIT: Yep, if you click the link in her post below, it takes to the same new images. It could be that they didn't have current pics before.

Ellesu--is this the same ASIN you ordered?

Betsy


----------



## teri

dihao said:


> sleeve case，I have ordered for fire
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150672895049&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


Oh my, this is tempting...it has that cute little android logo.


----------



## Okkoto86

krm0789 said:


> I can't decide! Part of me wants just a sleeve, since I'll use my CoylCushion @ home. But part of me thinks I'll want to be able to prop it up when traveling, & if that's the case, I can't decide between the Folio Cover & the Leather Cover that Amazon recommends. Hmm.


You want a stand. Think about all the times you use your laptop open on your lap, and then imagine you had to be holding your laptop up the entire time, and you'll see why you need a stand case. It isnt like a kindle, i've owned a few tablet now, and the one universal thing about them is that you want to touch the screen with two hands, not one. Typing, gaming, etc.


----------



## Pushka

I have the roo case for the Iconia Acer and it is an excellent fit and the stand works perfectly. It does add quite some bulk to the tablet though and I think it might do the same for the fire.

I love that Android cover!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150672895049&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## krm0789

Okkoto86 said:


> You want a stand. Think about all the times you use your laptop open on your lap, and then imagine you had to be holding your laptop up the entire time, and you'll see why you need a stand case. It isnt like a kindle, i've owned a few tablet now, and the one universal thing about them is that you want to touch the screen with two hands, not one. Typing, gaming, etc.


Don't try to convince me to spend money . I know I'd want a stand at home, but I can use my CoylCushion for that. I'd only want a stand for out of the house, and I'm not yet sure how often I'll actually be using the Fire while out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've lived with an iPad for over a year, and I rarely take my stand when I go out of the house.  (I use one in the house when on KindleBoards, so I can type on my bluetooth keyboard.)  Those times when it really needs to be somewhat upright, there is usually something to prop it up against.  My .02, your mileage may vary.

Betsy


----------



## RedTash

I need a CASE?  I didn't think of that.

Of course I can't live without the stand/case on my iPad.  Sheesh.


----------



## maries

I got a response from Fortte leather that they will be making cases for the K-Fire so hoping they come out with a style I like.  They have a lot of color options for the leather and give you other options too.  I wish they had the Noreve mounting system.  That would make them perfect.  Here is the info:

Yes we certainly will make all the cases for the Kindle Fire.
        If you have something specific that you want we can create the case for you.
        The simple book is an option and it does cover the edges, the largest seller for us is the Keeper design.
        For the newer eReaders we will introduce more designs, like the 360 Keeper that we already have for the Samsung Galaxy Tab and also a new one that we call the Keeper Revolution that will be a revised version that has the new inputs from the feedbacks we received on our cases.

Their web site is www.fortte.com if anyone wants to check them out.  I suggested they check out posting as a vendor here to get more input.


----------



## ellesu

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm...it's the same ASIN...I think. Checking again.
> EDIT: Yep, if you click the link in her post below, it takes to the same new images. It could be that they didn't have current pics before.
> 
> Ellesu--is this the same ASIN you ordered?
> 
> Betsy


Yep. Same one, Betsy. As you said, there were only two photos when I ordered, but the Technical Details mentioned the detachable sleeve even then. Now I can see how it actualy works.  I'm thinking it's a keeper.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ellesu said:


> Yep. Same one, Betsy. As you said, there were only two photos when I ordered, but the Technical Details mentioned the detachable sleeve even then. Now I can see how it actualy works.  I'm thinking it's a keeper.


I note the one already linked is "magenta" and here is a link to the red version. It also comes in black.



Betsy


----------



## krm0789

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I note the one already linked is "magenta" and here is a link to the red version. It also comes in black.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


What a fabulous little design!


----------



## lowspark

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ellesu--
> 
> The image on the Roo Case now shows how it will work as a stand:
> 
> 
> 
> And on the Amazon page, more pics. Yesterday, they only had two photos up.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for this. I have been trying to decide on a case and I think I am gonna go with the black one. I dig the multi angled views and you can stand it up landscape or portrait. Very cool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Since there seems to be a lot of interest in the Roo cover, I thought I would put links to all three colors in the same post. The image on also shows how it will work as a stand.

Red version:

Magenta version:

Black version:


Currently $14.98

Betsy


----------



## AlleyGator

OberonDesign.com said:


> Please know our pre order pages will be up very soon as well. We have also determined our large sleeve fits the Fire.
> 
> We just released photos of the kindle 4 sleeve on our FB page and those will be for sale within a few days
> 
> www.oberondesign.com


Great! That's what I'm going to order...an Oberon Large Sleeve for my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Pushka

I am currently typing on an Iconia tablet which is propped in its Red Roo case, and I didnt realise how good easel cases were until I got this one (using an ipad).  So this case for the Fire sounds like a great deal but do be prepared for the extra bulk it adds to the tablet.


----------



## Meemo

Okkoto86 said:


> You want a stand. Think about all the times you use your laptop open on your lap, and then imagine you had to be holding your laptop up the entire time, and you'll see why you need a stand case. It isnt like a kindle, i've owned a few tablet now, and the one universal thing about them is that you want to touch the screen with two hands, not one. Typing, gaming, etc.


I have a Nook Color - I have yet to want or need a stand because of its size, and it's a bit bigger than the Fire. I "thumb type" on it like I do on my iPhone. If I do need a stand (for my iPad) I just prop it up with something handy, or my cover can act as a stand but it doesn't have extra bulk to it, it's incredibly thin. Just saying not everyone "wants" a stand. 

I've got a K1 Oberon cover I might use for my Fire. I also ordered one of the Octovo K3 covers that are marked way down when you buy with the light, and since it looks like the corner straps are elastic, I might use that for the Fire as well, if the straps aren't too tight. Cover for the Fire, light for my K3, all for $35. Sweet!


----------



## ellesu

Pushka said:


> I am currently typing on an Iconia tablet which is propped in its Red Roo case, and I didnt realise how good easel cases were until I got this one (using an ipad). So this case for the Fire sounds like a great deal but do be prepared for the extra bulk it adds to the tablet.


Pushka, thank you for the first-hand info on the Roo case! I did wonder if there would be extra bulk before ordering so I'm glad you mentioned it. When you can't actualy see something in person before ordering, it's nice to know your mental image is close to acurrate. I really hate it when I order something online and when it arrives, it not anything like I pictured.


----------



## Pushka

You are welcome ellesue.  Back again using the Iconia in its roo case, with the easel stand propping it up while I type in bed on a Sunday morning.   

Basically the case has two extra layers, to make the easel.  I have now ordered one for the fire which is smaller than the Iconia.  Will see how it goes but the price was excellent.


----------



## Alice Coyl

AlleyGator said:


> Great! That's what I'm going to order...an Oberon Large Sleeve for my Kindle Fire.


I ordered the Oberon large sleeve for my Kindle Fire and it arrived yesterday. It is the "Tree of Life" in the saddle color. It fits my Kindle 3g just fine with a bit of space all around so I know it will fit the Fire just fine. I'm going to use the Gardenour Leather one I received earlier for my Kindle 3g.


----------



## Nefertiti

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Since there seems to be a lot of interest in the Roo cover, I thought I would put links to all three colors in the same post. The image on also shows how it will work as a stand.
> 
> Red version:
> 
> Magenta version:
> 
> Black version:
> 
> 
> Currently $14.98
> 
> Betsy


I just ordered the magenta one. I'll have to add an elastic strap to keep it open/closed, once it arrives.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, I have one of the roo cases for my Xoom.  It works fine. . . .adds some bulk. . .but good for traveling.  Note that the red is "RED!".  Like fire engine red.  Not like cherry red or shaded to purple. . .also not shaded to orange.  Just.  RED.


----------



## Pushka

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, I have one of the roo cases for my Xoom. It works fine. . . .adds some bulk. . .but good for traveling. Note that the red is "RED!". Like fire engine red. Not like cherry red or shaded to purple. . .also not shaded to orange. Just. RED.


I am having a chuckle at Red! I think it is red too, but my husband and son looked at it and asked why did I get a *Pink* cover because I am not really a Pink girl when it comes to accessories. They aren't colour blind, but they think it looks pink! And they dont normally comment on stuff I buy like this.

Weird hey! But for us girls, Ann is right, it is RED!

I use a thin elastic hair band in bright green to keep it shut but it probably doesn't need it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not getting how ANYONE could think it's pink. . . .

Boys!


----------



## Pushka

Here are some pictures:

Sliding an Iconia (10") in. The flap that secures it with velcro is a good fit










Showing that velcro tab tucked snuggly in










Ok, the cat is now awake.










And he loves a tunnel (aka easel)


















And the nice brand stamp.


----------



## Pushka

Rightio, photobucket flipped them upside down.  Back in a second!

Ah c'mon  photobucket, pick up your game and flip them!!!  Right, good to go now.


----------



## maries

Joe V posted a cover thatI love that can be made right now so that is what I am leaning towards. I can choose the color and it would fold back.  One of the new Oberon Designs is a posibilility too so anxiously waiting to see the design and color options before deciding.  I tought I read there was a delay in releasing the pre-order photos of these.  I know I want that Joe V cover but whether I get it for my new Fire or for the KK (mine or hubbies) is the decision right now.  And then there is still the Fortte option but they may not have their covers out as soon so that might be a 2nd cover if I like their design.  While I have time to wait I am getting anxious for my K-Fire and a nice cover for it.


----------



## TessM

Like the Marware case but just wish it came in other colors. Like Red or green. I think red would be a particularly good idea since it is the color of Fire (course there is also blue flames)


----------



## Stellamaz

I preordered an Oberon (Celtic Hounds, in wine) after agonizing over whether I wanted that design or the new Falling Leaves, in green. Can't wait to get it! The third/fourth weeks of November will be like early Christmas at my place: first the Fire will arrive; then the Oberon; then the screen protectors ... then whatever else I might decide to order between now and then.


----------



## krm0789

For those that are interested in the RooCase, I just found this as well (so many new options, I just can't decide, can my Fire have too many accessories? I don't want to spoil it):


























It's more bulky than the other design so it's not for me, but it is interesting!


----------



## Pushka

I think that bottom flap would get very annoying.  But good to be able to zip it all up.


----------



## KindleChickie

I didnt order a case because I am not sure I am gonna keep the Fire. I have an iPad2 with unlimited monthly data. But I am hoping it will fit in one of my many Kindle covers. Hopefully the Icon Dancer Rest.

http://www.iconshoes.com/Dancers-Rest-br-Kindle-Nook-Cover-p/kip-3.htm


----------



## ayuryogini

I ordered the same Marware case as the OP except in pink.

I like the look of the Roo case, too, but really dislike the leather border that extends about an inch or so on to the front of the Fire.

I'm hoping that Vaja comes out with a nice looking cover. I've loved the purple one I have for my iPad.


----------



## JetJammer

I've always prefered sleeves to cases - I just never could get used to reading with the case. I really like the Waterfield sleeves (www.sfbags.com). I've already preordered a sleeve for my KTouch and a smart case for my Fire.


----------



## Sherlock

I ordered a rooCASE Super Bubble Neoprene Sleeve Case.  It's supposed to be delivered today and if I really like it I may order another for my K2.


----------



## krm0789

Sherlock said:


> I ordered a rooCASE Super Bubble Neoprene Sleeve Case. It's supposed to be delivered today and if I really like it I may order another for my K2.


Let us know how you like it! I've been eyeing one of those for a while.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Liking this: 

But I'm confused as it says it's for the Fire but the pictures have a Touch in it. . .so I'm going to wait and see if it's for real. . . .


----------



## teri

Ann, that is another one I have had on my wishlist since the first few days.  I haven't decided yet so I keep them all in one place so I can look at them until one screams BUY ME!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Pushka said:


> I think that bottom flap would get very annoying. But good to be able to zip it all up.


If you're referring to the Roo case, the thing is that the zip up case is separate from the device sleeve. So most of the time you don't need the case. But you can use it as an easel. I have a Roo case for my Xoom and it adds a fair amount of bulk. Not too much if you just want to be able to transport the thing safely, but I feel like it would be too much for a Fire which is a much smaller device.


----------



## Sherlock

krm0789 said:


> Let us know how you like it! I've been eyeing one of those for a while.


My rooCASE Super Bubble sleeve for the Fire came yesterday. It's nicely made and looks like it will work just fine. We'll see. I'm not going to get one for my K2 though. It fits, but it's tight and I don't want the zipper to damage the K2 on the corners.


----------



## krm0789

I'm very tempted by the practicality  of this case. What's a girl need in life besides her Kindle & credit cards, anyway?


----------



## Pnjw

I love the rooCASE. Just ordered it in black. Great price, too. Debora warned me not to leave the writer's cafe...


----------



## Nefertiti

krm0789 said:


> I'm very tempted by the practicality  of this case. What's a girl need in life besides her Kindle & credit cards, anyway?


What case is that?


----------



## krm0789

Nefertiti said:


> What case is that?


A random ebay case http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purple-Folio-Leather-Case-Wallet-7-Amazon-Kindle-Fire-Tablet-Carry-Card-Bag-/220871937037?pt=US_Tablet_Accessories&hash=item336cfe4c0d#ht_4184wt_937


----------



## Toby

I also ordered the case that the OP ordered, but in pink. I have a pink smart cover for my iPad, pink cover for my kindle keyboard & my Fire will have pink. I almost ordered the white color. That's pretty, too. (i also have a pink fleese coylcushion.) i use the coylcushion pillow, but I use that on my lap. I wouldn't want to put it on the kitchen table & get it dirty, so I wanted a stand, so I can watch movies on it. However, if I find that the case with the stand is too heavy, I will try another cover/case/sleeve.


----------



## Brodys Mom

I ordered the RooCase with the easel and zip around cover in black.

I wanted an Oberon, but the easel won me over.


----------



## Tam

I found this case at Walmart yesterday for $19.99 (24.99 on Amazon) Case Logic ETC-107 7-Inch Kindle Fire/Tablet/eReader Folio (Black)
Trying to upload some pictures but Photobucket is not cooperating this morning.


----------



## Sunnie

I just ordered the Belkin sleeve:










to go with the Delcalgirl skin:










Can't wait!!!


----------



## Carol Collett

I have Oberon Celtic Hounds in wine for my K2. And I plan to order an Oberon for my Fire, but just haven't decided which design yet. It took me almost a month to decide for the K2.

UPDATE: I ordered Oberon Paisley in red for my Kindle Fire. I kept coming back to it. Hope it's half as pretty in person as in the picture on their website.


----------



## teri

Nice combo Gwennie! Wow!

I finally settled on this one: 

I went with the pink because I'm thinking my husband would be less inclined to pick it up and play.  I'm not good at sharing my toys. LOL

I got this decalgirl skin: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005Z4520E/ref=ox_ya_os_product

I will probably end up with another skin because I always find something I like better the minute the package hits the door! LOL


----------



## Sunnie

Nice!  And wise call, re the pink.  LOL

(and thanks!)


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> Note that the red is "RED!". Like fire engine red. Not like cherry red or shaded to purple. . .also not shaded to orange. Just. RED.


So I'm looking at the roo cases; I don't think I could handle that *RED*, but the black seems kind of blah; anyone have comments on how "*pink*" the Magenta is?


----------



## ellesu

My roo case was waiting for me when I got home! I swear when I ordered it (red) it wasn't scheduled to ship until Dec. 7th (or something like that). Doesn't matter now cause it's here! And, yes, it's _red_, but I like, like it. It's so cute! It give me a good idea of what the Fire's going to be like. So cute! I find it very light - and very versatile. Now to wait for the two black roo cases for the two Fire's on order for two of my sons for Christmas.


----------



## durphy

I have my eye on a Vera Bradley case

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Tech-Cases/E-Reader-Sleeve/1001154/defaultColor/Viva+la+Vera/pc/638/c/0/sc/821/p/1001154.uts


----------



## Pushka

ellesu said:


> My roo case was waiting for me when I got home! I swear when I ordered it (red) it wasn't scheduled to ship until Dec. 7th (or something like that). Doesn't matter now cause it's here!


Same here. It must have just arrived into stock earlier than predicted. I love the red.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ellesu and Pushka, does it live up to your expectations?

Betsy


----------



## Vet

Nice combo Gwennie! I think I'll go with the roo. Now to decide pink or red.


----------



## ellesu

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ellesu and Pushka, does it live up to your expectations?
> Betsy


Yes, Besty, very much so. I wasn't concerned about the color being too red because....I love red (and I'm loving this red).  I was a bit concerned that the cover could be too heavy for my liking, but I was impressed by how light it is - much lighter than I expected. It is super easy to detach the sleeve from the cover and also easy to set up the easel/stand. The case not only looks good but seems to be well-made. I'm glad I ordered two black ones for my sons.


----------



## Tam

durphy said:


> I have my eye on a Vera Bradley case
> 
> http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Tech-Cases/E-Reader-Sleeve/1001154/defaultColor/Viva+la+Vera/pc/638/c/0/sc/821/p/1001154.uts


I have one of those Vera cases and my K3 fits it perfectly in its lighted cover. I always get comments on it (mine is the Very Berry Paisley)


----------



## Pushka

Hi Betsy
The roo case isnt in my hot little hands just yet - I had it shipped to a USA address and when the Fire arrives, I will have them both shipped to me here in Australia.  From ellesu's post, it sounds like it is a lot lighter than the roo case for the Iconia, which is a good thing.  And of course, I love my pink, ahem, red, cover.  Funny thing is, I almost see a shade of pink in it from some angles.   I will never admit that to the boys in family though.


----------



## Kindle-lite

durphy, I have three of the Vera Bradley tech cases that I use with my K3/K2 and sony reader.  They are in lite cases and I use the tech cases as added protection and carry cases.  They are nicely padded and quite lovely.  I'm thinking of the safari sunset for my KFire.


----------



## katy32

I just canceled my marware case and ordered a roo case.  I figured it was worth a shot


----------



## Stormy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ellesu--
> 
> The image on the Roo Case now shows how it will work as a stand:
> 
> 
> 
> And on the Amazon page, more pics. Yesterday, they only had two photos up.
> 
> Betsy


I got this one. In this color even


----------



## ellesu

Pushka said:


> Hi Betsy
> The roo case isnt in my hot little hands just yet - I had it shipped to a USA address and when the Fire arrives, I will have them both shipped to me here in Australia. From ellesu's post, it sounds like it is a lot lighter than the roo case for the Iconia, which is a good thing. And of course, I love my pink, ahem, red, cover. Funny thing is, I almost see a shade of pink in it from some angles.  I will never admit that to the boys in family though.


Pushka, I hope you find yours to be as lightweight as I do - 6.6 oz. My husband has stopped asking why I keep holding and staring at an empty case - now he just shakes his head.


----------



## Pushka

ellesu said:


> I keep holding and staring at an empty case -


I SO get that!


----------



## CegAbq

Stormy said:


> I got this one. In this color even


Yep - I just ordered the same (in the magenta as well). Looking forward to it.


----------



## chocochibi

I'm leaning towards getting an Oberon sleeve for my Fire, just need to decide which one. I kind of like the Cloud Dragon in Red. Anyone here have that, and how do you like it?


----------



## teri

CegAbq said:


> Yep - I just ordered the same (in the magenta as well). Looking forward to it.


Okay, dangit! I took another look and decided on this one too. I cancelled my marware. I hope I don't regret it....I'm so indecisive!


----------



## Patricia

Has anyone ordered this?


----------



## krm0789

I ended up going with this one, because it was $15 with prime & I couldn't justify spending 1/4 of the price of the Kindle on a case:


----------



## Stormy

CegAbq said:


> Yep - I just ordered the same (in the magenta as well). Looking forward to it.


I was originally going to get one of the marware ones but this one was in a color I wanted it as cheaper and you can do the stand vertically or horizonally


----------



## Stormy

krm0789 said:


> I ended up going with this one, because it was $15 with prime & I couldn't justify spending 1/4 of the price of the Kindle on a case:


I like the color on this one better but I like how the roo stand is better.


----------



## krm0789

Stormy said:


> I like the color on this one better but I like how the roo stand is better.


Yeah, I like that the Roo stand can display horizontal & vertical, but I think having the pull-out sleeve on it would drive me nuts.


----------



## Nefertiti

Nefertiti said:


> I just ordered the magenta one. I'll have to add an elastic strap to keep it open/closed, once it arrives.


I have also ordered the Executive Portfolio (Roocase with the zipper) in magenta.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, I just ordered this: 

It's not very expensive, so if it doesn't work I've not wasted much money. . . I'm still looking for something that really jumps out at me. 

It does apparently come in other colors, but I liked this best.

A negative is that it's not available for Prime so shipping was about $4 and it'll get here when it gets here. . . would have been $20 more to get it sooner. Supposed to be available as of Tuesday an I have a delivery estimate of the end of the month. Which is good enough for now.

I was interested in one of these:

 OR 

But I saw one like the one on the right at Staples and I wasn't really happy with the quality. The exterior felt nice, but the straps were pure elastic and just looked cheap. Plus it seemed to be a 'one size fits all' type design for the Touch, Fire, and Kindle, and Keyboard.


----------



## katy32

I got the roo case in magenta too


----------



## Meemo

krm0789 said:


> I ended up going with this one, because it was $15 with prime & I couldn't justify spending 1/4 of the price of the Kindle on a case:


I like this one & the way it holds the Fire. Just put it on my Wish List in case my plan to repurpose doesn't work out like I hope it will.


----------



## meglet

I just ordered a Timbuk2 sleeve for my Fire:



Along with a DecalGirl Match Head skin:



But I'm going to have to put that ACE flip case on my wish list in case I change my mind and want a stand. I use my current 7" tablet without a stand, though, and just thumb type when I need to.

Hmm, those greens don't match up as well as I hoped. I may have to cancel the Timbuk2 and use my M-Edge POP sleeve for a while. . . .


----------



## SailorMerry

I'm still on the fence if I want a Fire or not. If I do get one, I'll get this Decal Girl skin for it:










It's the one I have on my K3, and for some reason they don't have it as one of the pictured skins for the Fire, but if you go to the Quest (that's the name of the design) design page, they have the Fire as one of the devices it's available for. Weird, but whatever, as long as I can get it for the tablet.

I'm not sure what cover I'd get for it. I contemplated getting another Celtic Hounds Oberon case to match my K3, but I think I want a different one. I think I've narrowed it down to either RoH or Da Vinci.


----------



## CegAbq

krm0789 said:


> I ended up going with this one, because it was $15 with prime & I couldn't justify spending 1/4 of the price of the Kindle on a case:


Oooh - they've got that one in purple too! But, the roo case works as a sleeve separate from the stand, so I think I'm going to hang in there & see how I like the roo (in magenta).


----------



## meglet

CegAbq said:


> Oooh - they've got that one in purple too! But, the roo case works as a sleeve separate from the stand, so I think I'm going to hang in there & see how I like the roo (in magenta).


Man, you had me all excited for a minute! But it looks like the purple one is a different model from the same company, and completely encloses the Fire, meaning my pretty DecalGirl skin wouldn't show. The Ace Flip case leaves the front uncovered and just snaps at the corners so you can see the skins. Plus I've found that cases going over the front like the purple one can sometimes interfere with the touch functions at the edge of the screen.


----------



## Carol Collett

krm0789 said:


> I ended up going with this one, because it was $15 with prime & I couldn't justify spending 1/4 of the price of the Kindle on a case:


Ordered this one to use until my Oberon red Paisley arrives. I imagine it will be be two to three weeks before the Oberon arrives. Also gives me one to change out from time to time.


----------



## Vet

Ann, I like that shade of red!


----------



## StephanieJ

Stormy said:


> I was originally going to get one of the marware ones but this one was in a color I wanted it as cheaper and you can do the stand vertically or horizonally


I ordered this one as well. Funny how I have browsed and browsed and browsed and still find covers/cases here that I didn't find on my own. The price is right on this one so if I'm less than happy I won't regret it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oooh, like the lime green.  Putting it on my wishlist...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vet said:


> Ann, I like that shade of red!


Me too. I hope it's accurately represented. 

When I saw the Ace Flip case also comes in a red color I actually thought about canceling and ordering that one. . .but it's already in a 'can't cancel' status. Which, I hope, means it'll get here sooner than the end of the month.


----------



## Sage

I ordered the Amazon Zip Sleeve in Coral for my Fire.  It'll be perfect for me since I anticipate using my Fire without a cover.  I have the same sleeve in Lime for my K4 and I really like it.  It's light as a feather, but still keeps my Kindle protected while tossed around in my purse with everything but the kitchen sink.  It's holding up well so far too....still looks brand new.

The sleeve originally had an estimated delivery of Nov. 23-28 (2-day Prime), but as of this morning it changed to "Shipping Soon", along with my Kindle Fire.  Looks like they're arriving in one shipment.


----------



## Tam

Just odered the CaseCrown Ace Fip Case in Brown. 
It looks like just the brown and white are available for shipment right now, and the rest will require a wait. I was leaning toward the brown anyway, so sprang for the one day delivery so I can have it right away tomorrow for my Fire. If I like it, the one I bought last week in Walmart will go back. Or maybe I will switch back and forth. Who knows?


----------



## teralpar

I ordered this for my Fire...



It's currently on sale at Amazon for $4.00 (+$4.99 shipping); the regular price for it is $59.99.


----------



## teri

teralpar said:


> I ordered this for my Fire...
> 
> 
> 
> It's currently on sale at Amazon for $4.00 (+$4.99 shipping); the regular price for it is $59.99.


The magenta one is $5 and I have it on my wish list...just moments away from clicking "buy". LOL


----------



## Carol Collett

teralpar said:


> I ordered this for my Fire...
> 
> 
> 
> It's currently on sale at Amazon for $4.00 (+$4.99 shipping); the regular price for it is $59.99.


Nice find!


----------



## maries

Patricia said:


> Has anyone ordered this?


I didn't order this but saw it. I have something to start with so I have time to deside. This is in my wish list though for reference. Nothing that special but a good price and looks slim.


----------



## Alice Coyl

One lady posted that she has received her Fire and it fits her Oberon K3 case.


----------



## KindleChickie

MyHabit just posted Kindle Fire covers. I got the pink and the gold and will sell one. I usually never get anything on MyHabit because things sell out so fast.

http://www.myhabit.com/#page=b&dept=women&sale=A29H8B1GZ591R7&ref=qd_g_cur_img_b


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> One lady posted that she has received her Fire and it fits her Oberon K3 case.


That would be great if mine does. I would like being able to rotate cases and not needing to buy another one.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My Kindle Fire fits in my K3 Oberon case just fine.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I ordered the Oberon large size sleeve and my Fire fits perfectly.


----------



## puglover333

Luvmy4brats said:


> My Kindle Fire fits in my K3 Oberon case just fine.


If you get a chance, could you post a pic of the Fire in the Oberon case?

Thanks


----------



## Pushka

The Orange sold out just as I went to buy it. Sigh.  Cranberry and Pink already gone.  Hey Luvmy4brats, you got a Fire after all?


----------



## amiblackwelder

I want something for my new kindle 4! Something frugal


----------



## Meemo

Alice Coyl said:


> One lady posted that she has received her Fire and it fits her Oberon K3 case.


That's what I was hoping for and indeed, it does work! It's a skosh tight, but that's okay. I'm really happy it works - my Fire is in its red Paisley K3 cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats

It's a crappy picture, sorry. My hands are super shaky today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just ordered this to have something until the other one comes. . . .



And, FWIW, those Ace cases that were posted on the previous page of the thread. . .aren't $4 any more. . .now they're $24. So kudos to you who got the deal! I waited just a little too long! But the other one I'd ordered couldn't be canceled so I figured I should wait until I see if I like it. BUT it won't come until the end of the month and I'd like something to carry it in until then.


----------



## jlee745

Is the kindle fire to heavy in the oberon case. I can't get my kindle fire until Christmas and DH told me to go ahead and order me a case for Christmas also. Really wanting another Oberon.


----------



## monkeyluis

I ordered the standard marware case they were "upselling" with the fire.

One reason why I like that type of case as opposed to a sleeve is because I fold the cover back and then can hold it like a book more comfortably.  So cover will be between my index & middle finger with my thumb on the front of the device.  Hope that makes sense.  For me that's always been more comfortable for me, feels more secure.  It's how I do it with the Kindle e-ink and my ipad.


----------



## krm0789

monkeyluis said:


> I ordered the standard marware case they were "upselling" with the fire.
> 
> One reason why I like that type of case as opposed to a sleeve is because I fold the cover back and then can hold it like a book more comfortably. So cover will be between my index & middle finger with my thumb on the front of the device. Hope that makes sense. For me that's always been more comfortable for me, feels more secure. It's how I do it with the Kindle e-ink and my ipad.


I ordered a CaseCrown with the same design as one of the Marwares. I never wanted to hold my K3 in such a cover, but I do find it easier to grip the heavier Fire when it's folded back in its cover. A great investment!


----------



## Raffeer

teralpar said:


> I ordered this for my Fire...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Frameless-Premium-Genuine-Lightweight-Protector/dp/B0063BWX82/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321302478&sr=8-1
> 
> It's currently on sale at Amazon for $4.00 (+$4.99 shipping); the regular price for it is $59.99.


Many thanks for posting this. I ordered it in red, delivery 11/22-28. I was after a Marware until I looked at the reviews. People were not happy with it.
This should do the job. Hopefully permanently, if not at least the Fire will be covered until I find something higher up the food chain..


----------



## Sherlock

I originally planned to use my Fire without a case and store/carry it in a slip case.  Wasn't working for me.  It didn't take long after getting the Fire to realize I needed a case that would double as a stand.  I looked and agonized over the possibilities online and couldn't decide on what I wanted.  I like to check items out first hand so I went out today to see if there was anything in the local stores.  Target had nothing but one Belkin - knew I didn't want that one.  Staples had one style in stock (don't remember which one) and that one also did not double as a stand.  Tried Radio Shack.  The clerk there said he didn't have any covers and that their Fires had just come in today and were still in the back in a box somewhere.....(!).  Finally found something at Best Buy, although pickins were slim there, too.  Wasn't even sure I was going to like this one much, but for $25 I figured it would work for the time being.  Got it home, unpacked it and it's great!  The brand is Rocketfish and is called "MY WAY Tablet Case with Stand for Kindle Fire".  The outside is black fine-weave nylon with a grey suede lining inside the cover.  It comes with 3 colored elastic bands to keep the case closed when not in use, one to use and 2 spares.  There are also the 3 ridges inside the front cover to prop the Fire up.  Check it out if you get to BB.  It's a simple, slim design and pretty neat.


----------



## monkeyluis

I want to add that I love the Marware case.  I got it today.

I like that it has an elastic band on the inside front cover.  So when I fold back the cover I can use my left hand in the elastic band to hold the device nice and secure.

So just wanted to mention that.


----------



## Pushka

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, FWIW, those Ace cases that were posted on the previous page of the thread. . .aren't $4 any more. . .now they're $24. So kudos to you who got the deal! I waited just a little too long! But the other one I'd ordered couldn't be canceled so I figured I should wait until I see if I like it. BUT it won't come until the end of the month and I'd like something to carry it in until then.


I snaffled one but it hasn't shipped yet. Hope that happens soon without hiccups.


----------



## JimC1946

I ordered the Timbuk2 Kindle Fire Envelope Sleeve for my Fire. It's nothing fancy, but it works well for carrying the Fire. It doesn't offer the protection some of the other cases do, but it was a good value for $24.99. I got the basic black color.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005K2XM94/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details


----------



## maries

Sherlock said:


> I originally planned to use my Fire without a case and store/carry it in a slip case. Wasn't working for me. It didn't take long after getting the Fire to realize I needed a case that would double as a stand. I looked and agonized over the possibilities online and couldn't decide on what I wanted. I like to check items out first hand so I went out today to see if there was anything in the local stores. Target had nothing but one Belkin - knew I didn't want that one. Staples had one style in stock (don't remember which one) and that one also did not double as a stand. Tried Radio Shack. The clerk there said he didn't have any covers and that their Fires had just come in today and were still in the back in a box somewhere.....(!). Finally found something at Best Buy, although pickins were slim there, too. Wasn't even sure I was going to like this one much, but for $25 I figured it would work for the time being. Got it home, unpacked it and it's great! The brand is Rocketfish and is called "MY WAY Tablet Case with Stand for Kindle Fire". The outside is black fine-weave nylon with a grey suede lining inside the cover. It comes with 3 colored elastic bands to keep the case closed when not in use, one to use and 2 spares. There are also the 3 ridges inside the front cover to prop the Fire up. Check it out if you get to BB. It's a simple, slim design and pretty neat.


I went on line and looked at this. It does look nice. It looks light and like it wouldn't add much bulk. I am adding this to my possible covers. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Meemo

teralpar said:


> I ordered this for my Fire...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Frameless-Premium-Genuine-Lightweight-Protector/dp/B0063BWX82/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321302478&sr=8-1
> 
> It's currently on sale at Amazon for $4.00 (+$4.99 shipping); the regular price for it is $59.99.


Just ordered one of these in red - I love having it in my Oberon but I like the way it can be a stand in either portrait or landscape mode without adding too much bulk. Most of the time I won't need a stand, but for the times I do - for a total of $9.99, why not? Plus I'm intrigued by the silicon self-adhesive business and really like the lack of a "frame".


----------



## maries

Luvmy4brats said:


> My Kindle Fire fits in my K3 Oberon case just fine.


Do the top corner mounts cover the speakers? I know they re-designed the cover for the Fire and noted that the new design didn't cover the speakers. I'm still hoping the K3 one works for me and I am set to go with what I have.

Thanks.


----------



## Meemo

maries said:


> Do the top corner mounts cover the speakers? I know they re-designed the cover for the Fire and noted that the new design didn't cover the speakers. I'm still hoping the K3 one works for me and I am set to go with what I have.
> 
> Thanks.


The left strap does go over the speaker, but honestly I don't see a lot of difference with it there or not there. To me it's not worth paying for another just because of that - you should probably wait and see if it makes a difference to you, though. For serious sound requirements (like listening to music or watching a movie) I'd probably use earbuds anyway. It is a snug fit in the K3 cover, but it works.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My interim case arrived today:



Seems quite well put together. Fire fits snugly. Closure is velcro which I don't love but it works.  I'm actually pleasantly surprised with the quality.


----------



## enodice

I got the "Kindle Fire Leather Cover by Marware" in black.  It is nice quality and I'm very happy with it.  I especially like how easy it was to insert the Kinde and that it converts to a stand when watching video.  It seems to offer pretty decent protection, especially on the corners.  An elastic strap keeps the cover closed and another bigger strap is inside to help hold the case while it's open.

I have used Oberon covers in the past for my other Kindles.  I love those too, and was going to go that route for the Fire, but thought I would give something else a try.  So far I'm happy with both my Fire and the cover!


----------



## Meemo

teralpar said:


> I ordered this for my Fire...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Frameless-Premium-Genuine-Lightweight-Protector/dp/B0063BWX82/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321302478&sr=8-1
> 
> It's currently on sale at Amazon for $4.00 (+$4.99 shipping); the regular price for it is $59.99.


Just an update - these are up to $19.95 now. Good reviews on them though.


----------



## Vet

I went with the splash SAFARI case (Ann had posted a link). But until it gets here, my Fire will live in my K3 red ginkgo Oberon 
cover.


----------



## Raffeer

re:
http://www.amazon.com/Frameless-Premium-Genuine-Lightweight-Protector/dp/B0063BWX82/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321302478&sr=8-1

....and now it's 19.95 and, drum roll please, in stock, at least the red one is. My order at 4.00 plus shipping of 4.99 gave a shipping date at the end of the month. Hope I'll get it sooner. IMHO the Fire really needs a cover. I find it a bit slippery and I have visions of its hitting the floor.


----------



## teri

Raffeer said:


> re:
> http://www.amazon.com/Frameless-Premium-Genuine-Lightweight-Protector/dp/B0063BWX82/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321302478&sr=8-1
> 
> ....and now it's 19.95 and, drum roll please, in stock, at least the red one is. My order at 4.00 plus shipping of 4.99 gave a shipping date at the end of the month. Hope I'll get it sooner. IMHO the Fire really needs a cover. I find it a bit slippery and I have visions of its hitting the floor.


The magenta one that I ordered is also 19.95. It shows on my order as shipping soon but the webpage still shows in stock 11/28. And yes, the Fire is a bit slick and I too worry about dropping it. I really need to get the square trade warranty....soon!


----------



## Pushka

Raffeer said:


> re:
> http://www.amazon.com/Frameless-Premium-Genuine-Lightweight-Protector/dp/B0063BWX82/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321302478&sr=8-1
> 
> ....and now it's 19.95 and, drum roll please, in stock, at least the red one is. My order at 4.00 plus shipping of 4.99 gave a shipping date at the end of the month. Hope I'll get it sooner. IMHO the Fire really needs a cover. I find it a bit slippery and I have visions of its hitting the floor.


I thought it only came in black? My delivery date is 23rd November. I ordered as soon as the post was made here (sorry, I cant remember who did post first but thankyou! The reviews sound great!

I searched the site and found the red cover, and also this:
AYL® Frameless Smart Slim Kindle Leather Case + Screen Protector (Fashion Pink Cover fits Latest Kindle Touch Wi-Fi and Kindle Touch 3G + Wi-Fi, 6" Display)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005UL6NDC/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details

Given the Amazon cover issues for the Touch, well, that was cancelled and I ordered this one! Again, a five star review.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This one is $19.95 now....


Betsy


----------



## miksicnarf

Over the years I discovered that I prefer to use my Kindle 2 sans cover, so based on that I ordered a simple Belkin pouch for my Fire, just to slip it in for protection when I'm not using it. Now that I've received the Fire, however, I realize that I need some kind of cover for a better grip. I really like the idea of the Marware covers with the hand strap built into the inside front cover and would love to read others' opinions on the Jurni and Eco-Vue. Are there any other covers with similar straps? I'm about Googled out! 

Kim


----------



## tamborine

Raffeer said:


> re:
> http://www.amazon.com/Frameless-Premium-Genuine-Lightweight-Protector/dp/B0063BWX82/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321302478&sr=8-1
> 
> ....and now it's 19.95 and, drum roll please, in stock, at least the red one is. My order at 4.00 plus shipping of 4.99 gave a shipping date at the end of the month. Hope I'll get it sooner. IMHO the Fire really needs a cover. I find it a bit slippery and I have visions of its hitting the floor.


I ordered one of the black ones when they were $4; my delivery date is 11/23 - 28. And just in case it was a real piece of crap, I also ordered one of the Octovo Vintage covers. But since this cover is getting some good reviews & might turn out to be OK, it looks like I'll be using the Octovo for my K3!


----------



## Tatiana

I got the Splash Signature Folio Leather Case Cover for DH and DS to use on their Fires.  Regularly $49.99 on sale for $23.85.


----------



## Tam

I bought this one and have been using it a couple of days now. I notice the price has risen though... I love how light-weight it is, and it works great for protection and as a stand. CaseCrown Ace Flip Case (Campfire Brown) for Amazon Kindle Fire


----------



## Vet

Vet said:


> I went with the splash SAFARI case (Ann had posted a link). But until it gets here, my Fire will live in my K3 red ginkgo Oberon
> cover


I received my cover. It's ok for the price. It will suffice until something catches my eye.


----------



## KindleChickie

Pics of how nicely the Fire fits my new Lodis ereader envelope.



















http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lodis-astor-e-reader-case/3191468?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=684


----------



## docmama28

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This one is $19.95 now....
> 
> 
> Betsy


Just looked, and now the price is $7.00. There are also five 5-star reviews on a product that hasn't even shipped yet. I ordered one when it was priced at $4.00, and it shipped today. I'll keep everyone posted as to the quality, I'm a little dubious now.


----------



## Atunah

I am so overwhelmed by all these choices. My Fire will get here on Monday and I know I will need some kind of case. But I want something cheap. Then I see some cheaper ones here, but when I look they use some kind of sticky stuff to hold the Fire on the case. I know I don't want that. I just wouldn't trust just that silicone. I like the idea of that hand strap in the back. I would love one like that for my future Touch when I get that. I only see the Marware one with that strap though. 

But then I also like the stand idea, just not with that silicone. Sigh.


----------



## docmama28

I agree, the choices are overwhelming.  I ordered the stand I mentioned above because of the cheap price to use in the kitchen to view recipe videos on Youtube or just regular streaming movies.  I got one of the New Yorker K3 covers from Medge  (I got a great deal on ebay), and I have that tucked inside a Vera Bradley e-reader sleeve (another bargain from ebay).  The K3 sleeves and covers seem to work fine with the Fire, although the straps on some may cover and interfere with the speakers.  There's plenty of choices out there, enjoy the hunt!


----------



## meglet

Case update:

I got my Timbuk2 Envelope sleeve in green, and it's beautiful. It fits the Fire very nicely, and has just enough room to slip my Touch in behind the Fire (haven't gotten my Touch cover yet) for protection. Unfortunately it turns out I want a stand for the Fire, so this beautiful sleeve will sit in the Kindle spares box for a while.

My Case Crown Ace Flip Case arrived today, a hopeful replacement for the Timbuk2 sleeve. It's just kind of alright, and the green color is a very odd pale yellowish green, not something I like at all. Plus it only does 2 landscape stand modes, no portrait mode. Fortunately I ordered before the price went up, so I don't feel bad about throwing it in the spares bin either.

Hopefully final (at least until I get bored) Fire case is the M-Edge Incline Jacket. They don't have a lot of product photos for the Kindle version, but the way the iPad and Nook jackets work looks very cool. Plus it has landscape and portrait mode, and comes in a nice bright purple. I've really liked their products in the past so I'm pretty optimistic about this one.


----------



## jconc1941

Tam said:


> I bought this one and have been using it a couple of days now. I notice the price has risen though... I love how light-weight it is, and it works great for protection and as a stand. CaseCrown Ace Flip Case (Campfire Brown) for Amazon Kindle Fire


i got this one too and has been great for me.


----------



## hmcurriers

I made this one for my Fire...
http://www.etsy.com/listing/86644117/leather-kindle-fire-case


----------



## Carol Collett

hmcurriers said:


> I made this one for my Fire...
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/86644117/leather-kindle-fire-case


Very nice! Love the rich color.


----------



## maries

Patricia said:


> Has anyone ordered this?


It is available now. I was debating between this one and the Cyber Acoustics. I couldn't tell if this folds back completely flat. I liked some things better about this one but I think I might prefer the mounting system of the Cyber Acoustics better. If not, I will try this one. It is a great price.


----------



## Atunah

I been waffling over this cover thing, but once I had my fire, I knew I needed something. Its just too slippery and I like something to grab on. So I decided to go with the Splash Signature. Reviews are great and there is a video review.



I'll have it tomorrow and then post again how I like it.


----------



## JD55129

There is a quality case from Rocketfish that is $24.99, plus you get to choose which color strap you place on it so your Fire doesn't get mixed up with someone else's.

http://images.bestbuy.com/BestBuy_US/images/products/3868/3868237_sa.jpg

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Rocketfish%26%23153%3B+-+MY+WAY+Case+for+Kindle+Fire/3868237.p?id=1218441009036&skuId=3868237&st=My%20Way%20case&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## Ann in Arlington

JD55129 said:


> There is a quality case from Rocketfish that is $24.99, plus you get to choose which color strap you place on it so your Fire doesn't get mixed up with someone else's.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Rocketfish%26%23153%3B+-+MY+WAY+Case+for+Kindle+Fire/3868237.p?id=1218441009036&skuId=3868237&st=My%20Way%20case&cp=1&lp=1


One really nice thing about that one is that it's got a slot for a stylus. . . . .


----------



## monkeyluis

Ann in Arlington said:


> One really nice thing about that one is that it's got a slot for a stylus. . . . .


We already have 10 styluses on us all the time!


----------



## maries

maries said:


> It is available now. I was debating between this one and the Cyber Acoustics. I couldn't tell if this folds back completely flat. I liked some things better about this one but I think I might prefer the mounting system of the Cyber Acoustics better. If not, I will try this one. It is a great price.


I did order the Cyber Acoustics but since that was going to be about another week until they ship, I ordeded the Amazon one as well to check out. It feels very solid and closed is about an inch thick. It seems nicely made and well thought out. It doesn't fold back completely flat yet but close and I think it will in time. Using it will be the true test but for the price it is a nice case. It has several positions if you want to use it as a stand. So far I am very happy with this cover for $25. Even if I move on to something else later, for now I like the protection and options this cover is giving me.


----------



## maries

Patricia said:


> Has anyone ordered this?


Here is the Amazon cover for the Fire. Sorry the link wasn't in my post above.


----------



## Atunah

I received my Splash cover today and I am very happy with it.



It is very secure and sturdy. It probably is not what I call a slim or stream lined case. But I wanted something I can hold on too. Stand is very sturdy too in all 3 positions.

It looks like a book or a day planner when its closed.

No more Fire slipping out of my hands.


----------



## krm0789

JD55129 said:


> There is a quality case from Rocketfish that is $24.99, plus you get to choose which color strap you place on it so your Fire doesn't get mixed up with someone else's.
> 
> http://images.bestbuy.com/BestBuy_US/images/products/3868/3868237_sa.jpg
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Rocketfish%26%23153%3B+-+MY+WAY+Case+for+Kindle+Fire/3868237.p?id=1218441009036&skuId=3868237&st=My%20Way%20case&cp=1&lp=1


I don't even know anyone else with a Fire but that's a Kindle accessory lover's dream. Red for monday, blue for Tuesday...


----------



## akw4572

Atunah said:


> I received my Splash cover today and I am very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very secure and sturdy. It probably is not what I call a slim or stream lined case. But I wanted something I can hold on too. Stand is very sturdy too in all 3 positions.
> 
> It looks like a book or a day planner when its closed.
> 
> No more Fire slipping out of my hands.


How much are the Splash covers? They are out of stock and have no price listed?


----------



## Atunah

I paid 28.75 for the Splash Folio with free Prime shipping included. After I ordered it didn't have prime anymore and it was 24.95 plus shipping from vendor.


----------



## kindlec

Atunah said:


> I received my Splash cover today and I am very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very secure and sturdy. It probably is not what I call a slim or stream lined case. But I wanted something I can hold on too. Stand is very sturdy too in all 3 positions.
> 
> It looks like a book or a day planner when its closed.
> 
> No more Fire slipping out of my hands.


Looks good, do you by any chance have pics of it in all the 3 positions?


----------



## akw4572

Looks like they're back in stock this morning.  I quickly ordered one, thanks for sharing info about them.


----------



## kerrycrow

I got the Amazon Basics cover yesterday ($25 - Prime Shipping).  I ordered it because I have an overseas trip on Monday and I needed something and it seemed the best and cheapest of what was in stock.  It seems to be a good value.  The stand/cover are sturdy and looks very nice.  The only drawback sees be the lack of ability to stand it horizontal.


----------



## KozysMom

ellesu said:


> My roo case was waiting for me when I got home! I swear when I ordered it (red) it wasn't scheduled to ship until Dec. 7th (or something like that). Doesn't matter now cause it's here! And, yes, it's _red_, but I like, like it. It's so cute! It give me a good idea of what the Fire's going to be like. So cute! I find it very light - and very versatile. Now to wait for the two black roo cases for the two Fire's on order for two of my sons for Christmas.


Have you had any problems with the Fire being encased? Seems like I read somewhere that with that type mounting system, since the Fire is touch, it can interfere. You've had it now a couple weeks, are you still happy with it?

Thanks!
Cyndi


----------



## Pushka

KozysMom said:


> Have you had any problems with the Fire being encased? Seems like I read somewhere that with that type mounting system, since the Fire is touch, it can interfere. You've had it now a couple weeks, are you still happy with it?


I have the roo case and while I love it for the 10inch Iconia, I think the borders are too much for the smaller fire. I had it in there for a day and then removed it. I am now using a sleeve and the Fire is nekkid.


----------



## maries

kerrycrow said:


> I got the Amazon Basics cover yesterday ($25 - Prime Shipping). I ordered it because I have an overseas trip on Monday and I needed something and it seemed the best and cheapest of what was in stock. It seems to be a good value. The stand/cover are sturdy and looks very nice. The only drawback sees be the lack of ability to stand it horizontal.


I have had this a couple of days now and am happy with this one so far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This arrived today. At first I was confused -- couldn't figure out how the Fire sits in it and there were no directions. . . but after re-reading the product page at Amazon I realized the plastic is actually a peel off sheet and then the Fire sticks to the sticky stuff that's there. O.K.

It's not as close to the size of the fire as the pictures make it seem. . .there's a good quarter inch all the way around.

The easel feature does work as advertised, though . . .both in portrait and landscape.

It's got a bit of a chemical smell. . . .I'm going to let it breathe for a bit and hope it dissipates.

I guess for what I paid -- $4 plus shipping (total $8.99) -- it'll do. But it's currently priced at $15.99 plus shipping (total$20.9 and I'd not have been happy with it for that price.


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> This arrived today. At first I was confused -- couldn't figure out how the Fire sits in it and there were no directions. . . but after re-reading the product page at Amazon I realized the plastic is actually a peel off sheet and then the Fire sticks to the sticky stuff that's there. O.K.
> 
> It's not as close to the size of the fire as the pictures make it seem. . .there's a good quarter inch all the way around.
> 
> The easel feature does work as advertised, though . . .both in portrait and landscape.
> 
> It's got a bit of a chemical smell. . . .I'm going to let it breathe for a bit and hope it dissipates.
> 
> I guess for what I paid -- $4 plus shipping (total $8.99) -- it'll do. But it's currently priced at $15.99 plus shipping (total$20.9 and I'd not have been happy with it for that price.


I was just going to ask if anyone had received this - I'm still waiting for mine to come. I assume it's holding the Fire securely? That was my biggest concern, that silicon pad being new to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Meemo said:


> I was just going to ask if anyone had received this - I'm still waiting for mine to come. I assume it's holding the Fire securely? That was my biggest concern, that silicon pad being new to me.


It does seem to hold it securely. The hard thing is getting the Fire stuck on it square. . . .though you can remove and replace.. . . .not sure how many times before that will stop working. So I'm not sure it'll be practical to switch back and forth from this to, say, a case. 

I'll use it for a while and see how I feel, but right now I'm not loving it. . . . .though there is room to clip a stylus in the 'hinge' area. . . . .


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> It does seem to hold it securely. The hard thing is getting the Fire stuck on it square. . . .though you can remove and replace.. . . .not sure how many times before that will stop working. So I'm not sure it'll be practical to switch it from this to, say, a case.
> 
> I'll use it for a while and see how I feel, but right now I'm not loving it. . . . .though there is room to clip a stylus in the 'hinge' area. . . . .


I did read somewhere (on another if AYL's device cover pages?) that if the silicon gets messy (dusty, hair, etc) you can wipe it off with a damp cloth and it will be good as new.

The stylus thing was never important to me, but I ordered that set of 3 (that I believe you have as well) and I'm really liking using the stylus on my Fire. So it's good to know that there's room to clip it there!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K. . . .I did an experiment. . . .Fire was stuck on the case for about 3 hours. It was easy enough to unstick and didn't leave any residue on the Fire. . . .and the next time I positioned it I got it straighter. 

I have cleverly _saved_ the piece of plastic that was on the silicon sticky thing to put back in place if I'm going to remove the fire for any length of time.

It is also supposed to come with a screen protector, which I will probably not use. There was a sheet of paper in the packaging that said it will follow in about 2 weeks. . . .delayed because they needed to make sure it was sized exactly right. And it also says that when they ship that they'l "include a new upgraded silicon replacement in order to provide better adhesiveness".


----------



## teri

Very interesting Ann.  I ordered the pink one.  When I ordered it the picture makes it look like the Fire is recessed in the case.  A couple of the other pictures don't look that way.  I was really hoping to like this one as it appears to be the least bulky of the ones I saw.  I wonder why they would send it out when they knew they were replacing the silicone?  At least they told you and will ship you the upgrade.


----------



## CegAbq

I finally got my Magenta Roo case for my Fire today - & I do like it


----------



## tamborine

Ann in Arlington said:


> This arrived today. At first I was confused -- couldn't figure out how the Fire sits in it and there were no directions. . . but after re-reading the product page at Amazon I realized the plastic is actually a peel off sheet and then the Fire sticks to the sticky stuff that's there. O.K.
> 
> It's not as close to the size of the fire as the pictures make it seem. . .there's a good quarter inch all the way around.
> 
> The easel feature does work as advertised, though . . .both in portrait and landscape.
> 
> It's got a bit of a chemical smell. . . .I'm going to let it breathe for a bit and hope it dissipates.
> 
> I guess for what I paid -- $4 plus shipping (total $8.99) -- it'll do. But it's currently priced at $15.99 plus shipping (total$20.9 and I'd not have been happy with it for that price.


I got mine today, too. I'm going to air it out & wait until the new silicone comes to try my Fire in it. In the meantime, the Fire is in an Octovo Vintage K3 case, which fits it perfectly. I'm still kind of leery of this thing; the silicone just doesn't feel tacky enough, or something, and I'm afraid I'll be using it as a stand & the Fire will just flop off of it at some point. When I ordered it, there were no reviews yet - now there are several for each color, but they all seem bogus. Except the 1-star one complaining that it stinks, that is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I will admit it's growing on me. . . .the smell has faded. . . .if one has the opportunity to put it outside in sunshine and fresh air for a while that would probably clear it out right quick.  

The silicon does stick really well.  I can shake the thing upside down (over the big fluffy bed comforter!) and it doesn't budge.  It's growing on me.  And the elastic is high quality. . .it doesn't seem like the sort that will stretch out quickly, so that's good.

Anyway, I've not given up searching for the perfect case. . .but this will do for now. . . .though I'm still not sure I'd pay the higher price they're now charging.


----------



## trixiedog

Oberon of course!  Tree of Life in Saddle.  Received it yesterday, it is beautiful and my Kindle Fire is not Naked anymore!  I love my case!


----------



## meglet

Just got my purple Incline case from M-Edge (three days early, even!) I. AM. IN. LOVE. The pictures on their site made me think it might be a little bit overly thick and bulky, but tolerable. It's not, it's absolutely a perfect fit for the Fire. There's no wasted space or overhang, and the front border doesn't interfere with the touch screen which I was a little worried about. The magnetic closure is nice and strong to keep the case shut, and the 3 landscape stand levels are nice. (Now if only I could figure out how to make the portrait stand orientation work.)


----------



## teri

Ann in Arlington said:


> This arrived today. At first I was confused -- couldn't figure out how the Fire sits in it and there were no directions. . . but after re-reading the product page at Amazon I realized the plastic is actually a peel off sheet and then the Fire sticks to the sticky stuff that's there. O.K.
> 
> It's not as close to the size of the fire as the pictures make it seem. . .there's a good quarter inch all the way around.
> 
> The easel feature does work as advertised, though . . .both in portrait and landscape.
> 
> It's got a bit of a chemical smell. . . .I'm going to let it breathe for a bit and hope it dissipates.
> 
> I guess for what I paid -- $4 plus shipping (total $8.99) -- it'll do. But it's currently priced at $15.99 plus shipping (total$20.9 and I'd not have been happy with it for that price.


They cancelled my order today. The email said they couldn't meet the promised schedule so they were cancelling...oh, but I'm welcome to replace an order in about 2 weeks! I responded back that they price had tripled since it was ordered and I was willing to remain on a wait list. I also asked if I would still be able to purchase it at the original purchase price. I guess now I'll just wait until they respond. I really wanted that case.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That's just wrong, teri.   It is currently showing as in stock as of Dec. 8.  I bet you they had a 'dummy' price in until they figured out what they'd really want to charge but hadn't meant for it to actually be for sale at that price.  Too bad for them.  Hope you can get them to honor the lower price. . . .

It is growing on me, but I don't love it.  Still looking for 'the one'.


----------



## Meemo

teri said:


> They cancelled my order today. The email said they couldn't meet the promised schedule so they were cancelling...oh, but I'm welcome to replace an order in about 2 weeks! I responded back that they price had tripled since it was ordered and I was willing to remain on a wait list. I also asked if I would still be able to purchase it at the original purchase price. I guess now I'll just wait until they respond. I really wanted that case.


Which color did you order, Teri? I haven't gotten an email (yet) - I'd ordered the red.


----------



## teri

I ordered the magenta.  The magenta and black show available on 12/8.  The red one shows available on 12/5.  Perhaps they won't cancel yours?


----------



## pitbullandfire

I got this one in Black...It meets the basic need of covering my new baby, but that's it...I need an Oberon badly!!!


----------



## pitbullandfire

hmcurriers said:


> I made this one for my Fire...
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/86644117/leather-kindle-fire-case


BEAUTIFUL!!! That would look great around my Fire in my Saddleback Leather Satchel (Kindle Karrier)...see below


----------



## joyzilli

Teri - my order for the magenta cover was also cancelled today!  I replied to AYL and Amazon to let them know I wasn't happy about reordering the case at the higher price.  I'll wait to see how they'll respond....


----------



## teri

joyzilli - I hope they let us reorder at the original price.  I really think that case is the one I'll like the most.  I post also if they reply...so far, nada.


----------



## Meemo

Must be an issue with the Magenta - I still haven't gotten a cancellation notice for the red. Actually, I'd gotten a notice that it had shipped a week ago, but it was coming by mail - hoping it'll be in the mail today. Taking the Fire (and Kindle & other toys) to the library for the 2nd "Tech Petting Zoo" - I didn't have the Fire for it two weeks ago and would like to have this cover since it's made for the Fire.

*ETA:* Just checked the mail & it's here. There is definitely that chemical smell to it that Ann mentioned. But I like it. Its a nice shade of red, good strong elastic strap, and that silicon pad is definitely holding the Fire well. I didn't get a letter (or a screen protector) but since I only paid $9.99 for it including shipping, that's okay (and if it isn't a non-glare screen protector I wouldn't use it anyway). Maybe they used the "better" silicon on the red to begin with? Or maybe they just don't quite have their stuff together.

One thing I noticed is that the platform "legs" seem to have little magnets in them that keep them laying nice & flat when you aren't using them, which is a nice little touch. I especially like that it has legs for both landscape and platform modes, which is hard to find.

Once the smell dissipates, I think I'll like this cover. I loved the Fire in my Paisley K3 Oberon, but the straps were a bit too snug - made me a little nervous that they might've been a little too tight on it. Was hoping to use the black Octovo K3 cover but those straps were too tight to even get on the Fire at all. And I've always preferred covers without corners anyway when possible. So for the price, I'm happy. Will still keep an eye out for new offerings, though.


----------



## teri

I received a reply from AYL today.  They will match the price +15%!  I just have to re-order and send them the order number so they can apply the discounted price.  I'm a happy camper!  I'll definitely re-order as I do like the form factor of this cover.


----------



## Ephany

Ann in Arlington said:


> This arrived today. At first I was confused -- couldn't figure out how the Fire sits in it and there were no directions. . . but after re-reading the product page at Amazon I realized the plastic is actually a peel off sheet and then the Fire sticks to the sticky stuff that's there. O.K.
> 
> It's not as close to the size of the fire as the pictures make it seem. . .there's a good quarter inch all the way around.
> 
> The easel feature does work as advertised, though . . .both in portrait and landscape.
> 
> It's got a bit of a chemical smell. . . .I'm going to let it breathe for a bit and hope it dissipates.
> 
> I guess for what I paid -- $4 plus shipping (total $8.99) -- it'll do. But it's currently priced at $15.99 plus shipping (total$20.9 and I'd not have been happy with it for that price.


Mine (in red) finally arrived today and I'm not loving it. My overall feeling is just 'meh'. I don't like the idea of the sticky stuff but that's my fault for not reading the description more closely. My mom still needs a case for her Fire and she's not nearly as picky as I am LOL, so I'm gonna see if she'd like it. For $10 it's not worth shipping back, but between the sticky stuff, the smell and the lack of a secure closure mechanism, it's definitely not for me.



Ann in Arlington said:


> It is also supposed to come with a screen protector, which I will probably not use. There was a sheet of paper in the packaging that said it will follow in about 2 weeks. . . .delayed because they needed to make sure it was sized exactly right. And it also says that when they ship that they'l "include a new upgraded silicon replacement in order to provide better adhesiveness".


Interesting, there wasn't any paperwork included with mine nor a mention of a screen protector... Not really a biggie overall, but curious nonetheless. After reading this thread, I'll be checking out the Oberon selection I think. I caught my DH looking at the website last night so I'd better have one or two on my wishlist to help him out.


----------



## ellesu

LOL! They must have shipped a lot of red cases because mine also arrived today. I feel same as most of you - good for the price, in fact, better quality than I expected. but I wonder about the silicone. Do you think it'll leave a sticky residue on the Fire? 

This case is just a wee bit larger than my Roo case - and the red of this case is almost the same color, maybe a bit brighter.


----------



## Raffeer

Ann in Arlington said:


> I will admit it's growing on me. . . .the smell has faded. . . .if one has the opportunity to put it outside in sunshine and fresh air for a while that would probably clear it out right quick.
> 
> The silicon does stick really well. I can shake the thing upside down (over the big fluffy bed comforter!) and it doesn't budge. It's growing on me. And the elastic is high quality. . .it doesn't seem like the sort that will stretch out quickly, so that's good.
> 
> Anyway, I've not given up searching for the perfect case. . .but this will do for now. . . .though I'm still not sure I'd pay the higher price they're now charging.


Mine came in today (red) and I couldn't be more pleased. It feels good in the hand, the leather is padded and it feels soft. I like the easels. They work well and I'm so pleased to not have to hold it while trying to eat lunch. All is all I'm very satisfied and happily will stop my Fire cover search.


----------



## Meemo

ellesu said:


> LOL! They must have shipped a lot of red cases because mine also arrived today. I feel same as most of you - good for the price, in fact, better quality than I expected. but I wonder about the silicone. Do you think it'll leave a sticky residue on the Fire?
> 
> This case is just a wee bit larger than my Roo case - and the red of this case is almost the same color, maybe a bit brighter.


I pulled my Fire off the silicon to reseat it because it was a bit too close to the top of the case, it had only been on a couple of hours, but there was no residue at all, but I had to pull a bit to get it off - it really does hold it securely. Now how it would work after being in it weeks or months, I don't know, but I'm not overly concerned knowing how cleanly velcro came off my 1st & 2nd gen Kindles when I'd used it with my Oberons.


----------



## ellesu

Thanks, Meemo! I figured we'd need to pull quite a bit to get it off.  The silicone thingy is new to me.


----------



## joyzilli

Teri - I received the same answer as you, so I just reordered and sent them my order number.  Hopefully this time I'll get the cover and the discount!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ephany said:


> Mine (in red) finally arrived today and I'm not loving it. My overall feeling is just 'meh'. I don't like the idea of the sticky stuff but that's my fault for not reading the description more closely. My mom still needs a case for her Fire and she's not nearly as picky as I am LOL, so I'm gonna see if she'd like it. For $10 it's not worth shipping back, but between the sticky stuff, the smell and the lack of a secure closure mechanism, it's definitely not for me.


Re: secure closure: the black has a nice strong elastic band. Closes Very securely and only a slight pain. . . I really liked the bungie on the Amazon K3/Keyboard cases that had the little tab to grab it with. But for flat elastic, this is nice. . . .I don't have the feeling it's going to stretch out after a few weeks. . . . .

For you with the red. . . .does it fit the fire 'just right" or is there like a quarter of an inch all the way around?


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> Re: secure closure: the black has a nice strong elastic band. Closes Very securely and only a slight pain. . . I really liked the bungie on the Amazon K3/Keyboard cases that had the little tab to grab it with. But for flat elastic, this is nice. . . .I don't have the feeling it's going to stretch out after a few weeks. . . . .
> 
> For you with the red. . . .does it fit the fire 'just right" or is there like a quarter of an inch all the way around?


I like the elastic too - the overall construction feels good to me.

My red one has maybe a quarter of an inch at the top and bottom (which I like, gives me a buffer zone so I don't have to worry about hitting the power button accidentally - although that hasn't happened to me yet anyway) - probably a little less than a quarter-inch on the sides.

The picture on the website appears to me to be a picture of the Fire imposed on the picture of the cover rather than an actual Fire in the cover. They aren't entirely accurate - and were no doubt mocked up before they had an actual Fire in hand. There's no "depth" to the Fire in the pics, except the one showing it in landscape mode and that looks like Photoshopped depth to me.

One good thing - I dropped my Fire yesterday , not from far, maybe 12". It was in the AYL cover, closed with the elastic. But I still freaked out a bit and immediately turned it on to make sure it was okay. It was. Score one for AYL frameless in the protective category.


----------



## teri

joyzilli said:


> Teri - I received the same answer as you, so I just reordered and sent them my order number. Hopefully this time I'll get the cover and the discount!


Re-ordered mine today and sent them the order number. I hope they get it right and it doesn't turn into a big fiasco.


----------



## akw4572

Wow.............just got my Splash signature folio case.  It's a treat.  Easy to use, and makes holding the Fire a lot easier, either vertically, or horizontally.  It stands up with ease in the 3 positions for the case, and is very secure.  For $25, I think it's a bargain.


----------



## Merlilu

I'm an Oberon junkie and because I already had 2 of their velcro mounted covers for my K2 I waited to see if that would work for my Fire.  Success!!!!! I saved $$$$ and get to use my purple "Roof of Heaven" again!  It doesn't have the stand option, however, I use a small tilting table for my laptop and it also works nicely for the Fire.


----------



## teri

joyzilli said:


> Teri - I received the same answer as you, so I just reordered and sent them my order number. Hopefully this time I'll get the cover and the discount!


Joy - I got my magenta cover today (stinky!). Definitely needs airing out! I also got a message from AYL notifying me of my refund + 15%! The cover ended up costing me $7.84 (including shipping). I haven't loaded my Fire in it yet. I have to let it air out first. I'm prone to migraines and that smell is a bit more than I can handle today.


----------



## joyzilli

I received my magenta cover also and agree that it does stink!!  I was also issued the credit from AYL - it's a great case for the price...so far I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Meemo

They really do stink at first - that was the only down side for me with the AYL.  The good news is that the stink dissipates reasonably quickly.  I just ordered the AYL frameless cover for my new K4 - I love how thin & light the K4 is and didn't want anything bulky, and love the floating look.  This time I think I'll try to hold off on using the cover until it's had a few days to air out.  There was another brand of K4 cover that used that silicon pad, but the inside of the front cover had too much stuff going on, a slot for an ID plus a few slots for other cards.  Made it look like it would be too bulky.  And I've been really happy with the way the AYL is made.


----------

